# show me your old and today's art!



## PandashK (Jun 3, 2018)

well its been literally ages since i last logged here and wow found some really old crappy art of mine that gives me cringes

may 2016





like dude, what is this


2018











tbh i feel really proud of the improvement in 2 years after real hard work, studies and practice. show me your progress!


----------



## Sylwings (Jun 3, 2018)

some of the first. 2013





2017.


----------



## no no (Jun 3, 2018)

2011:





Late 2017 (with 2011 in the corner, it was one of those redraw things):





The wildest part has to be that this... this is 2018 and I don't know how it happened lmao:


----------



## PandashK (Jun 3, 2018)

Fall said:


> Hmm.. Definitely embarrassing myself with this but:
> 2010:
> 
> 
> ...


WOA DUDE THESE ARE AMAZING
(do you have any gallery to watch you <3)

ngl this is massive improvement


----------



## PandashK (Jun 3, 2018)

no no said:


> 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes it just happens that something clicks in your head and woa you massively improve from a year to another xD
i really love the evolution here <3


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh neat, I always love threads like this.
​


Spoiler: 2016, ew





 

 







Spoiler: 2018


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow some of you improved greatly over the course of two years only, it's astounding o-o

meanwhile it took me 7 years to get from potatoes to something resembling art


Spoiler: 2011














ujgkdh i forgot how horrible those were I'm dying



Spoiler: 2018


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 3, 2018)

Do memes count as art?


----------



## Rochat (Jun 4, 2018)

PandashK said:


> well its been literally ages since i last logged here and wow found some really old crappy art of mine that gives me cringes
> 
> may 2016
> 
> ...



I think your fist sketch is pretty cute! I wish I could draw that well.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 4, 2018)

PandashK said:


> tbh i feel really proud of the improvement in 2 years after real hard work, studies and practice. show me your progress!


this one in particular is really good! do you accept commissions?


----------



## KeesNailo (Jun 4, 2018)

Man, look at how far all of you have come! Such gorgeous pieces!

This is embarrassing. Done around 2005.






This is not embarrassing: Done this year. My sona.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 4, 2018)

Where the heck did you all lean how to improve so quickly. ;^; ?

Well here's mine I guess... 
2013





2018


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 4, 2018)

2011
















2018


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2018)

This is an example of art I made several years ago. 




and this is an example of art I made a few weeks ago. 

I'm not sure I've improved; I think I've gotten slightly less skilled with time, haha.


----------



## Hopei (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh my, Ima have to dig...

I forgot I made my own circle tool warrior cat 'mix and match' bases, behold one of the resulting creations (I never even shared this stuff online so donno what possessed me to make it)




First thing draw on the IPad




Haven't done a full on painting in a bit but got this from the beginning of may


----------



## FinnthePup (Jun 6, 2018)

I love looking back and comparing! It's such a great confidence boost.

Every couple years I try to pick an old piece and redraw it to see how far I've come.


----------



## InvertSilhouette (Jun 6, 2018)

I just realized that apparently I still draw smiles the same way 10 years later... I'm not sure how to feel about this. (On the plus side, my foliage has improved.)

2008:





2018:


----------



## Faraday (Jun 6, 2018)

So here's a painting from January 2016 (aka the year I burned myself out)!



 
I was super proud after making it too~

And here's a painting I did recently!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2018)

@InvertSilhouette @Faraday 

You have both improved a lot. Well done!


----------



## Yantiskra (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh my, it would be fun xD 

Two bats here! 

One of my newest pictures. Yes, wings are supposed to be tiny.






You may see my oldest pic in the attached file . Saved it for lolz. It was made 12 years ago. It took me 2 months to draw with a mouse! : D


----------



## PandashK (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> this one in particular is really good! do you accept commissions?


heya, sorry for the ultra late post, but yes! i do take commissions. you can find me on fa, da, insta etc by this same name where im much more active!


----------



## PandashK (Jun 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This is an example of art I made several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME THIS IS SO GOOD WOA


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 22, 2018)

One year difference.


----------



## Prynne (Jun 22, 2018)

I mostly do portraits, so my pictures are pretty different from all of these animal ones lol.

Circa 1996?:





Current WIP:





Here's a unicorn though, 2017!:


----------



## PandashK (Jun 22, 2018)

Prynne said:


> I mostly do portraits, so my pictures are pretty different from all of these animal ones lol.
> 
> Circa 1996?:
> 
> ...


the second picture is really impressive! :0


----------



## Prynne (Jun 22, 2018)

PandashK said:


> the second picture is really impressive! :0


Thank you!


----------



## MissNook (Jun 23, 2018)

That's so cool to see all your old to new works 

Here's mine (I tried to find pictures kinda close)

Two years ago





One year ago




This year




What change the most this year in my view is my speed. I drew the second one in at least 20h but the new one took me something like 4h. That's what I wanted to achieve, so I'm quite happy!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 23, 2018)

*1) Furry stuff:*





This dates back to 2006.





This one's from this year.


*2) Portraits:*





Three years ago. That was when I started taking drawing lessons.





Last year, when I started drawing for clients.


----------



## ChocolateCoins (Jun 23, 2018)

2007:













2018


----------



## Prynne (Jun 23, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> *2) Portraits:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Soobel (Jun 26, 2018)

Fat ones:
1988:




2002:





2018:





Ponies:

2013:





2016:





2018:


----------



## EapingEagle (Jun 26, 2018)

Old art from my digital artworks
eapingeagle.deviantart.com: First Art
eapingeagle.deviantart.com: Same animal with more things

Newer art
www.furaffinity.net: Daddy Guardian Tiger by Eapingeagle
www.furaffinity.net: Conteplating by Eapingeagle

Pretty much all in one year of digital art


----------



## Atraxa_ (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh man I love threads like this.

Uhh let's see.

2008 -








Now -


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm lame-o and only draw stinky humans so little to no good furry art for me bUT


Spoiler: 2015

















Spoiler: 2018


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 27, 2018)

Soobel said:


> Fat ones:


They're all so chunky I'm in love!!!


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Jun 29, 2018)

Oof here we go:





Oh god this is bad. Behold, I was but an angsty fourteen year old when I drew this. It's literally Warriors fan art. I'm sorry for making your eyes bleed. This was my first digital drawing, back in 2012.




One of my more recent detailed digital drawings.

Here's some animation stuff as well:




2013 as well




Just finished this a week ago


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 29, 2018)

This is one of my oldest art, i'ts Herobrine from the Minecraft creepypaste





A pony Draw, a crossover between Sniper Wolf from MGS and Rarity








This is not my most recent draw but it's one of my fave i ever done






And my most recent work


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 30, 2018)

Arh...okay. I had to go into my really old, imaginary DA account to find this...I tried to keep something of the same character but I don't have any more recent of him uploaded anywhere so get one of my fursona. Ironically each of these were me trying out something new drawing wise? First up was trying to draw in general, second was clothes (wow) third was couples and playing with shading, fourth was more furry style with my new tablet. AKA: Look! I learned how to draw hands.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 30, 2018)

Old 




New


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 1, 2018)

Drawn scanned using a crappy garage sale printer then gone over with a mouse 2012



2012 this is the first drawing on a drawing tablet, an intuos 2 special edition.



Early july when I got my first wacom computer tablet (A wacom companion that is a paperweight now)



About july of last year.



May I think



A work in progress ETA about 35 minutes ago.


----------



## Aibiki (Jul 1, 2018)

www.deviantart.com: Improvement Meme 2003-2009
The improvement meme is probably the only thing that I have anymore that shows my oldest art online. Hoo boy.

As for my newest (though, they're not completed yet):



Spoiler: in case the pictures are too big


----------



## Tytysi (Jul 1, 2018)

I just revamped my reference. ;w;

This is from last year:





And this is from today:


----------



## jblade001 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Jul 3, 2018)

Hmmm. Okay, here's mine.

Old, Circa...2012? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the last thing I did.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 4, 2018)

I redid some fursona roughs from 2016, compared to today (tbh I don't think my work has improved, just changed in style).


----------



## Argent_Wolf (Jul 16, 2018)

2007, and just a week or so ago!


----------



## sparkle8205 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hh im forcing myself to do this Dx
then (2011):

 

    <-- now (2018)


----------



## Murphy (Jul 19, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Hmmm. Okay, here's mine.
> 
> Old, Circa...2012?
> 
> ...


The first one reminds me of The Rats of NIMH storybooks. I like your style!


----------

